
Mozilla adds sweetener to JavaScript - vectorbunny
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Mozilla-adds-sweetener-to-JavaScript-1729572.html
======
timmclean
Previous discussion of the project:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4560691>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4650929>

